# Eh...what the hell...



## Chronuss (Sep 27, 2004)

guess I'll put one of these on here too....even though I've been on MT for a little over two years...still don't know too many people. I'm one of Seig and KenpoTess' students, met a few people, Lamont(aka Blindside) Mr. Conatser(aka DCGoldendragon), Dot(aka KenpoDot), Rich Parsons(self explanotory), StickDummy(aka Mr. Reif), and of course Mr. Farnsworth(aka jfarnsworth). just like bignick, I'm a CIS major under networking. been doing the Arts for almost six years (lord, I feel old) and am still a todler, started with TKD and evolved to EPAK. I like to make people laugh, which can be easily accomplished by looking at me depending on which shirt I'm wearing that day, could be the Muggle, or the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles shirt...hehe. I'm a huge animé fan...have many, many, many hours worth.  I have moments of clarity which are more often than not overrun by long bouts of foolishness. so.....HI. :wavey:


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2004)

You forgot to mention you are a big geek that keeps hogging all the Arcade scores 

lol - Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi Chronuss, you've been here alot longer than me! Thanks for telling me how to play Jewels.   TW


----------



## Sarah (Sep 27, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Hi Chronuss, you've been here alot longer than me! Thanks for telling me how to play Jewels.  TW


Do you have a secret about how to play Jewels???....do tell


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 27, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Do you have a secret about how to play Jewels???....do tell



No actually I couldn't even figure out how to start it, so Chronuss kindly told me it was three in a row or more...but you already know that!  TW


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 27, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention you are a big geek that keeps hogging all the Arcade scores


yes...I am an ubergeek...I love videogames...I played Unreal 2004 all night, and had to stop and give an hours time to Operating Systems homework....blah...


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...I am an ubergeek...I love videogames...I played Unreal 2004 all night, and had to stop and give an hours time to Operating Systems homework....blah...


I know a guy that actually has a Unreal tournament trophy, how's that for geekiness   (sharring of such information will continue if this person keeps missing classes  )


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 27, 2004)

...I have two Jedi Knight: Dark Forces II trophies....does that count as an ubergeek...granted, they're over three years old...but hey...


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 27, 2004)

ok, you win.

Admin - Is it possible to change his status to "Uber-geek"?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 28, 2004)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Do you have a secret about how to play Jewels???....do tell


this could be twisted so many ways...however, I shall refrain...  :EG:


----------



## Raewyn (Sep 28, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> You forgot to mention you are a big geek that keeps hogging all the Arcade scores
> 
> lol - Sorry, couldn't resist


 Dont worry mate , that"ll change soon.  We'll get him!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 28, 2004)

I feel so loved.  :whip:


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 28, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> Dont worry mate , that"ll change soon. We'll get him!!!!


I got 4, I've done my part.

And I'm not trying that Star fox (?) game again, it is long, boring, and NEVER get challenging... I played till I got top score then suicide... Not doing that one again...


----------



## ppko (Sep 28, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yes...I am an ubergeek...I love videogames...I played Unreal 2004 all night, and had to stop and give an hours time to Operating Systems homework....blah...


I thought that I have seen you on UT2004 but wasn't sure my name on there is the same as it is on here


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Sarah*
_Do you have a secret about how to play Jewels???....do tell_



			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> this could be twisted so many ways...however, I shall refrain... :EG:


please refrain from using the words "twisted", "play" and "jewels" in the same post.


----------



## unterlich (Sep 28, 2004)

über geek hahahhaaha
beware, the Deutscher won't be to happy about this words hahhahaha


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 28, 2004)

ppko said:
			
		

> I thought that I have seen you on UT2004 but wasn't sure my name on there is the same as it is on here


on Unreal I'm BLiGhT...and I am an extreme newb on it.  I love doing bombing runs but all the people I've played against have all the nooks and crannies memorized and just translocate themselves then get the ball passed so they can score the goal...so...I have much to learn...it was so much easier when I could Force Pull the weapons outta their friggin' hands...


----------



## Seig (Sep 29, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> ok, you win.
> 
> Admin - Is it possible to change his status to "Uber-geek"?


Yes, and I am strongly tempted. Up all night playing video games........Hey Chad.....think.......Mr. C.........two weeks......sayings, pledges, patch descriptions........


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

I refuse to say Hi...... but I will give a gratuitous :btg:
*smirks*


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I refuse to say Hi...... but I will give a gratuitous :btg:
> *smirks*


I'm so loved. :idunno: okay...back to answering three hundred questions about networking that's 25% of my grade...better than reading Tanenbaum...which just makes wanna go :drinkbeer ...


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey Geek...

You forgot to mention me! I feel so unloved.  After we shared that moment in McDonalds and all...

hehe.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I'm so loved. :idunno: okay...back to answering three hundred questions about networking that's 25% of my grade...better than reading Tanenbaum...which just makes wanna go :drinkbeer ...









 oh yes.. and Blah.....


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hey Geek...
> 
> You forgot to mention me! I feel so unloved. After we shared that moment in McDonalds and all...
> 
> hehe.


my bad.    ...seven pages down........thirteen more to go...


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

Sticks out tongue at Chad.. Sheesh.. forgetting John.. and he's a Mod now~! woohooo ~!!


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

I reiterated what I had already iterated...er...um..yeah.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

*wonders if you're crunchy and good with ketchup*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> *wonders if you're crunchy and good with ketchup*


I'm going to guess tender and bloody. :idunno:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 29, 2004)

as long as A1 is involved...it'll be a happy demise.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2004)

*snickers*
*tilt*


----------

